
Three ways to fight climate change that Brett Victor missed - schimmy_changa
http://colinschimmelfing.com/blog/three-things-to-fight-climate-change-you-can-do-that-brett-victor-missed/
======
schimmy_changa
It's interesting there's so much activity on HN this week related to climate
change - maybe because COP21 is coming up?

In any case, check out the marches happening around the world today:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23ClimateMarch](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23ClimateMarch)

